# My first fatty!



## BKING! (Apr 9, 2018)

It turned out alright appearance wise but very tasty! The filling is mild breakfast sausage, cream cheese, Monterey Jack cheese, and jalepenos. I put a bbq rub on and lightly smoked with cherry, apple, and pecan o. The kamado joe.


----------



## Phil Chart (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks tasty


----------



## Smoke23 (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks great from here! Good job!


----------



## BKING! (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes Sir, it looks real good from here too!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2018)

Bet it won't be your last. Looks good to me.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## sauced (Apr 10, 2018)

Great looking fatty.....nice job!!


----------

